# Some people won't let it rest



## debodun (May 18, 2017)

Did you ever know a person that kept bringing up an issue even after you apologized? What's with these folks?


----------



## Knight (May 18, 2017)

Does something you said in an argument 25 years ago with your wife count?


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2017)

Knight said:


> Does something you said in an argument 25 years ago with your wife count?



You've been married for at least 25 years and you have to ask that question?


----------



## Macfan (May 18, 2017)

Our 45th Wedding Anniversary is coming up next month. I've heard the first 50 are the hardest? I'm really glad to have her, you'd be amazed at the things she remembers that I don't ! It's really nice to go into a room and have someone available to remind me what I went in there for, and to chastise me for taking so long . I've mentioned if I say I'll do something, there's no need to remind me every six months, but she does anyway. When I retired, I had no idea my wife would become my boss, why isn't that written anywhere, or maybe it's in the fine print on the back and at the bottom of the marriage license? To be honest, I reasonably should have known, as she's really been the boss the whole time we've been together. I'd say don't tell her but I'm confident she already knows :love_heart:.


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2017)

Are you saying that you didn't know, that, after being married  for 40 some years, that

women  NEVER  forget  ANYTHING !!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 18, 2017)

I always feel sad when the only thing some people seem to remember about a person was a bad or embarrassing moment, I would much rather be forgotten or ignored.


----------



## Wayne (May 18, 2017)

Some people in life are just negative, we all have seen them at 1 time or another. For me I just go the other way and let them drown in their mire. I have no use for that, I admit I did put up with it a short time but I eliminated all of those kind from my life. It was not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2017)

I try to get away from those who do that; after all I am single and can get away with no problem.


----------



## LinuxCat (May 19, 2017)

@Falcon 
You are wrong when you say Women don't forget anything.
They all forget their real age.


----------



## deesierra (May 19, 2017)

LinuxCat said:


> @Falcon
> You are wrong when you say Women don't forget anything.
> They all forget their real age.



And men don't????? layful:


----------



## Kadee (May 19, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Are you saying that you didn't know, that, after being married  for 40 some years, that
> 
> women  NEVER  forget  ANYTHING !!



:laugh::laugh:


----------

